# iphone best apps to get???



## bennyboy1984 (Oct 31, 2009)

i have just got a new iphone 3gs and have unlocked it too, all by myself lol.

but my question is what apps i should or need to get???


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

The main ones that I use are

facebook
google
skynews
ebay
I also got gpush so I know when I have a new email without having to "fetch" which uses precious battery.
You can setup email to push to your handset, which worked for me for a while and then stopped to I just use the gpush now.

Apart from all that if your bored at work or whatever just trawl through the various catagories, you will come across some apps you will find interesting.

Oh and you must get an OSIR carbon fibre back for it, pm robokn for details :wink:

hope this helps.


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

This is absolutely brilliant and free> http://iphone.tvcatchup.com/

Just put the web address in Safari and put a link on the home screen


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

SKY+ app - so you can set your SKY box to record whilst you're out.

VLC remote - you can select which computer, drive & programme to watch, great app.

Apple remote - for controlling iTunes, works really well with my airport express stations.

SKY news


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Watching this thread with interest  ,

my iphone will be with me on the 14th 8)

Mark


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i cant get my iphone till my contract is up in june 13th.

i know i can get it 3 months early if my bill is over £50 for 4 months in a row :roll:

hopefully have it in march


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Take me to my car
Flixster
Sky sports
Atm uk
Gasbag (fuel)
Shazam

Just a few and all free, just trawl through the pages and im sure you will find some good ones. :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Other than ones mentioned (free unless noted):

Independent is excellent - is basically The Independent newspaper in app format with regular updates
Yelp is good for checking out the local vicinity and reviews of restaurants, shops etc.
If you're a footy fan - Sky Sports football centre
TUAW - the unofficial apple weblog is an interesting read
Twitterific if you use twitter
NASA is a great informative app.
Flixster for movie reviews and local cinema schedules
RadioBOX (59p) - streaming radio - an absolute bargain


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

conlechi said:


> Watching this thread with interest  ,
> 
> my iphone will be with me on the 14th 8)
> 
> Mark


Snap - topic now bookmarked!


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

KammyTT said:


> i cant get my iphone till my contract is up in june 13th.
> 
> i know i can get it 3 months early if my bill is over £50 for 4 months in a row :roll:
> 
> hopefully have it in march


if you can wait the next gen iphone will be out in june afaik


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

Ikon66 said:


> KammyTT said:
> 
> 
> > i cant get my iphone till my contract is up in june 13th.
> ...


any details on it?

is it wirth waiting for :roll:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Oops forgot Tapatalk brilliant for getting onto this forum


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KammyTT said:


> is it wirth waiting for :roll:


KMP said it was wirth waiting for in a previous thread i believe


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

KammyTT said:


> Ikon66 said:
> 
> 
> > KammyTT said:
> ...


I heard this too, there are no details yet i don't think, just the trend over the last 3 years, a new iPhone has come out every June and odds are on this one will as well and actually being a new iPhone not just a tech refresh as it were


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

if you can wait the next gen iphone will be out in june afaik[/quote]

It will also have a 5 mega pixel camera

If you are into sport ESPN Score centre great App lets you put your favorite teams in and when you launch it goes straight to all yours teams with the latest scores.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> > Watching this thread with interest  ,
> ...


+2, was gonna start a thread in readiness. Can't wait, only 7 days to go.

Did see an app called Tube Plus i think (not free but low cost) & not only does it naturally give you tube directions etc. but also uses the GPS in a "i want to get to ******* from where i'm standing" kinda way. great for me as i'm useless finding my way around on the tube.

As a slight aside, how good/bad is the battery life on a 3GS? WIll i need to take my USB charging cable everywhere i go?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Worthy apps I use often are:

*Social*
Facebook
Skype
Echofon (Twitter)
LinkedIn

*News & Sport*
Sky News
Sky Sports Football Score Centre
iFooty

*Utilities*
eBay
Amazon
Paypal
TubeMap
Air Sharing
Remote
Wikipanion
Shazam
Traffic Info
Translator

*Fun*
Pocket Alan Partridge


----------



## TTrich (Sep 11, 2009)

W7 PMC said:


> As a slight aside, how good/bad is the battery life on a 3GS? WIll i need to take my USB charging cable everywhere i go?


Compared to the ipod Touch it's pretty damn good. Heavy use, ie internet, wifi, googlemaps etc will see you charging it almost every night but standby time could easily reach a week long. With a few calls and emails/txts it will last a few days i would say. Music will play for 12 hours+ but video drains it pretty quickly, think 4 hours watching from full to empty.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

FStream is a free app that streams all BBC national & local radio stations to your phone too.

Whilst I am sure tapatalk is a good app, I surf the forum direct from safari no probs at all on my phone - writing this from it now.

Trapster is a great free app also - speed camera hotspot indicator


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

TTrich said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > As a slight aside, how good/bad is the battery life on a 3GS? WIll i need to take my USB charging cable everywhere i go?
> ...


That's good to know, thanks.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Worthy apps I use often are:
> 
> *Social*
> Facebook
> ...


Looks like a good list.

What do the Utility apps do with the exception of the obvious ones  Will defo get one of the London Underground ones.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

The ones I tend to use are

Convert Units 
Shazam
British Gas
Amazon
Trainline.com
Sky+
Catch UP TV
Sky Sports
Sky News
Engadget
Orange Wednesdays


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Red Laser
Shotgun (satisfying when you feel like blowing someone away !)
Dynolicious
Waterslide 
Fluid


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

iWoopie is a great App it lets you download stuff of youtube, I have about 40 of my favorite music vids on my phone now great when you are on a plane etc. I also now stream them through my Zeppelin on to the tv


----------



## bennyboy1984 (Oct 31, 2009)

i got an iphone on tesco as the gf works there n i got £50 off the 3gs, plugged it into the computer, unlocked it now its on vodafone 

i prob should of waited but i can never do it.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

AS BAMTT says, *Dynolicious *is a must. BMW have a similar appout for free but I havent tested it yet (*BMW M Meter*)*Analytics *if you have anything to do with promoting a website. *pic2shop *scans barcodes and searches the net for the best price. *pUniverse *is an augmented reality night sky overlay which is great.

*iMapMyRide *if you cycle. *Flixster *gives you cinema details, times etc. *Ents24 *if you want to find stuff to do, particularly with a family. *Train Search* (National Rail is overpriced!). *WorldCup *will be useful this summer!

*Newsstand *is the best RSS reader. *AirCam *allows you to view webcams remotely. I have one set up in the garage so I can check my cars wherever I am. 

Games wise *JetCarStunts*, *Monopoly Worldwide*, *Monster Pinball*, *MX Mayhem*, *Real Racing*, *iSinkU*, *Racer*, *Echo* (drives me mad) and *Skies of Glory* (excellent and amazing graphics combat flight sim).

Podcasts wise, *JoeCartoon, LIFE, David Attenborough - A Point Of View, Radio 4 Friday Night Comedy, David Mitchell* to name but a few.

*Classic 2 Go* if you like a read and like the classics.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Loads on there I already use but a few I will check out.

Gpark records where you parked the car.

Red laser - scans barcodes and finds cheapest price online

traffic rush - addictve game lol

tube map combined with googlemaps was invaluable in London last weekend.

Really don't know how I survived without my iphone before I had it.

*Do you lot insure your iphones with mobile phone insurance ?*


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Hark said:


> Really don't know how I survived without my iphone before I had it.
> 
> *Do you lot insure your iphones with mobile phone insurance ?*


HELL YES!!!!!!!!!

I smashed the screen on mine before christmas, only just got one back this week. Holy crap i missed that thing!

insured with carphonewarehouse, where i got it from, less than £9 a month (think it's gone up now) and i got a brand new 3GS with just £29.50 excess. I have a feeling that insurance will definitely pay for itself over the 2 years!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Hark said:


> *Do you lot insure your iphones with mobile phone insurance ?*


Mine's insured via my Lloyds TSB bank account.

http://www.lloydstsb.com/current_accoun ... kdown1.asp

I dropped my first gen iPhone on my stone bathroom floor and claimed without any problem.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Ok ... I'll try and sort it today.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you lot insure your iphones with mobile phone insurance ?*
> ...


Snap, or at least it will be when it arrives. Never used this Account benefit before & have lost 2 handsets. Defo register the iPhone


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Lost my 1st gen iphone in ikea testing the sofas it slipped out of my pocket. it was never found so claimed on house insurance cost me £50 excess but they replaced it with a 16gb 3gs.


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

F1 News
Multiconvert
Slingplayer
Petrolprices
Clinometer
Decibel
Moto Live
Dynolicious
Radiotimes
Skype


----------



## mde-tt (Aug 7, 2007)

I downloaded shazam today and have tried it a few times with the radio and telly.
Its impressive!
I'd love to try it with incidental music on things like top ear (you know, when you hear an instrumental song and think "that sounds good I wonder what it is")


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kmpowell said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > *Do you lot insure your iphones with mobile phone insurance ?*
> ...


That's good to know - I intend doing the same for mine. I've insured mine and my wife's last two phones but never had to make a claim. I had heard that some bank insurance didn't cover iPhones (or maybe phones over a certain value) so that's great news.


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

Got most of the apps posted on here. The below are also v.good:

iFitness - a must for any gym freak. It. Had loads of workouts (Inc. Videos to show you how to do them) for weights and cardio etc. It also let's you log what you've done so that you can track your progress.

Mobile TV - Skys mobile tv app so you can watch all the sports channels (Inc. ESPN) over a wifi network (unless your phone is unlocked). However, after a free 3 months this requires a subscription at £6 per month....


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Mostly games from me, a couple are a couple of quid but they're so addictive.

Doodle Jump
geodefense
geodefense swarm
Keeper
Spotify
Peggle
Paper Toss
Warfare Inc.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Also watching this thread with great interest as i get mine in march - CANNNttt WAITTT


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Peggle, hours gone
Fieldrunners - more hours gone
Bloomberg - money gone
Weather channel - right coat
Tube maps - time saved
Ebay app - steal items at funny times
Ebuddy - MSN chat
Fickster - movies
Speed Test
Shopping list - no more scrappy bits of paper
Crazy mouth - for when you're drunk
Air mouse - cool
Guardian - full paper offline - great for EDI-LHR commute


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Accuweather


----------



## Gsedge1 (Mar 15, 2009)

A mate told me about a new app yesterday call 'BMW M Meter' which claims to be able to measure your 0-30mph through to 0-100mph time or 1/16 through to 1 mile (you can select what you want to time), Lateral G and and Forward G.

Tried it yesterday (you just activate the pgm and set it in a cradle or on the seat - no connection or anything so it must use GPS) and it seemed to work on the car park the 1st time but I had problems with the accuracy later on (think that this was partymy fault though).

Worth a look as it's free, so nothing to lose


----------



## AvusLee (Jun 12, 2004)

ECB Cricket -Very Good
V Cockpit -Cool
PaperToss -Addictive
CannonGame -Very Good
Flight Control - Addictive air traffic control app
Air Hockey -Excactly as you remember it from chilhood holiday arcades
British Gas -Say goodbye to estimated bills
Battleships -Superb
Tesco - this was made for blokes (***MUST HAVE***)
Skies of Glory -Brilliant WW2 flight sim app with superb Bluetooth multiplay 
iTVcatchup - Turn your iPhone into a telly GENIOUS!!


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Talking Carl, its ment to be for kids, but it even got the outlaws laughing!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anyone know which software i can use to download youtube vids onto my i phone ? :?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

BBC iplayer to add to the list although it's just a short cut


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

the stig said:


> Does anyone know which software i can use to download youtube vids onto my i phone ? :?


iWoopie


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

NaughTTy said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know which software i can use to download youtube vids onto my i phone ? :?
> ...


Tried it , not that impressed. :?


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

A new free 'social networking' sat nav is available.

Waze.

Looks good in principle, although will be a while before its mapped well.


----------



## Maxypoop77 (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks like a great app!! Have you tried it? Whats your best best result?

Max 



Gsedge1 said:


> A mate told me about a new app yesterday call 'BMW M Meter' which claims to be able to measure your 0-30mph through to 0-100mph time or 1/16 through to 1 mile (you can select what you want to time), Lateral G and and Forward G.
> 
> Tried it yesterday (you just activate the pgm and set it in a cradle or on the seat - no connection or anything so it must use GPS) and it seemed to work on the car park the 1st time but I had problems with the accuracy later on (think that this was partymy fault though).
> 
> Worth a look as it's free, so nothing to lose


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

the stig said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > the stig said:
> ...


Have to say, I've not tried it that much but wasn't totally wowed by it when I did. Just the only one I've heard of. Other, more seasoned users might know of a better one though.


----------



## Maxypoop77 (Dec 13, 2009)

In SA, Cape Town ATM! 
Just wanting to know if there are any apps (that are good and very easy to use) for the iPhone that I can send abroad! 
I tried downloading textPlus 2.0 for free but it wouldn't accept a mobile number... Only a home number which isn't much use!
I've seen loads of apps but which ones are best?
So if you know of any that maybe are free and can text from abroad and easy to use then any reccomendations...

Max


----------



## mpaul0055 (Oct 7, 2009)

If anyone's looking for a game that you can really immerse yourself in, look no further than Broken Sword. Its a Point and click style game, with puzzles, great(ish) voice acting. And a Bafta nominated storyline.

For £4 its absolutely brilliant. I'm about 11% through in 2hrs gameplay.

Definitely worth a look if the slower, point and click puzzle game is your bag...

Some of my other faves are.

Doodle Jump,
Flight Control,
Mini Gore,
Flixster,
Simplist,
iSpy
Mystery Mania
Dynolicious,
Shopping Cart Hero


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

still need to sort myself out on one of these ;-(

on voda but thinking of moving to orange, anyone any experience ?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

p1tse said:


> still need to sort myself out on one of these ;-(
> 
> on voda but thinking of moving to orange, anyone any experience ?


got a 16gb on Orange in November and never looked back, one of the best gadgets i've ever bought


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

p1tse said:


> still need to sort myself out on one of these ;-(
> 
> on voda but thinking of moving to orange, anyone any experience ?


I stayed with Vodafone and got my iphone a few weeks ago , well impressed 8)

Mark


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

p1tse said:


> voda but thinking of moving to orange, anyone any experience ?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I think it all depends where you live as to how strong the signal is . Ive never had any trouble with O2 for internet speeds or dropping calls. But i must say i was always a Vodafone man before i got the i phone and was more than happy with them and the customer service. Horses for courses. :roll:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Just done tests on both of mine one is on o2 the other on 3 network both with full signal and 3g, 3 network win hands down on ever test. my sister got vodafone iphone and that was even worse than 3 & o2 when we compared them.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

My 3GS is on Vodafone as i really needed to wait until it was available on my Corporate cell provider (still loving it). Not had any performance issues with apps, web connectivity or cell connectivity.

Only issue for me is battery life, but perhaps being a new gadget i just play too much.

A question (no hijack intended) what does 3G provide over a standard connection as i have this activated but it does say having this activated will use more battery (how much more)?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

2G networks were built mainly for voice services and slow data transmission.

Compared to 2G and 2.5G services, 3G allows simultaneous use of speech and data services and higher data rates (up to 14.0 Mbit/s on the downlink and 5.8 Mbit/s on the uplink with HSPA+). Thus, 3G networks enable network operators to offer users a wider range of more advanced services while achieving greater network capacity through improved spectral efficiency.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'm having loads of problems with connectivity with mine on Vodafone :-(

When it's connected speed is great but I have real difficulty getting a signal in so many places. Pretty hacked off with it really. Superb phone in all other aspects but not much use if I can't actually use it as a phone :? I hardly ever had connection problems with my C902 on Voda so I'm really not impressed.

Think I should be talking to Vodafone about it to see if it's a problem with the unit itself - if only I could phone them :lol: :wink:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> I'm having loads of problems with connectivity with mine on Vodafone :-(
> 
> When it's connected speed is great but I have real difficulty getting a signal in so many places. Pretty hacked off with it really. Superb phone in all other aspects but not much use if I can't actually use it as a phone :? I hardly ever had connection problems with my C902 on Voda so I'm really not impressed.
> 
> Think I should be talking to Vodafone about it to see if it's a problem with the unit itself - if only I could phone them :lol: :wink:


iPhone signals are pretty shi* anyway because they have such a small ariel, but you shouldn't be getting patchy signal. Send it back for a replacement under your starter cooling off period.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I'm on Vodafone with my iphone and the signal strength is about the same as my wife's iphone on 02 . As Kev has said its probably down to the poor ariel in the phone .

Mark


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Some people find Grindr indispensable


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I think I will pass on that one :roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

Plants vs Zombies, simple and addictive. Say no more.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

sticky for me to read as just got an iphone ;-)


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

read through and checked some on apple store

thanks

i know there is speculation a new 4g will come out this summer, but decided not to wait for it, due to wanting an iphone now, 4g will be a high price premium, and even though locked in for 24 months, the 3gs is still a great phone for someone not having had an iphone. then in 24 months hope there would be a decent upgrade

there's speculation to what the next one will be like, main features being better camera, multiple apps opening etc. 
but then i've read it could be a scaled down version like an nano.

people are basing it on past launches and releases, but i was waiting for a macbook pro as this is now due and been waiting for along time and then a decent used macbook came up and went for this instead, so i would imagine the new iphone won't be in june or july

keep the apps coming

i do enjoy: labryinth - a maze and ball game using tilt motion. only got the lite free one.

only going for free apps at the moment.

but flightcontrol checked at 59pence is good fun having played a friends.

but i've got 37 free apps to keep me going for now LOL


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

is there another app which can download youtube vids, as i can't seem to play any from iwoopie

wife really likes jk wedding entrance dance, so want to get it on for her ;-)


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

download Realplayer sp on your pc , then everytime you click onto a youtube video a small box appears on the corner asking if you want to download it. Then when its done it automatically goes into your i tunes videos section. Then send them over to the phone . lemon sqeezy :wink:


----------



## C.J (Mar 24, 2009)

Angry Birds must be my most used app, along with TapaTalk, Ping and Race Live.

A few good ones I've liked using are LogMeIn, TV Catchup and 360Live.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

the stig said:


> download Realplayer sp on your pc , then everytime you click onto a youtube video a small box appears on the corner asking if you want to download it. Then when its done it automatically goes into your i tunes videos section. Then send them over to the phone . lemon sqeezy :wink:


thanks

i'll check it out.

does it work with mac's?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

p1tse said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > download Realplayer sp on your pc , then everytime you click onto a youtube video a small box appears on the corner asking if you want to download it. Then when its done it automatically goes into your i tunes videos section. Then send them over to the phone . lemon sqeezy :wink:
> ...


Oooo now your getting technical! not sure,


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Have downloaded loads but here's a couple
Nike+
mbox mail
TV guide quicker than the SKY epg
mSecure (password security storage)
Tesco Clubcard ( just scan your phone and bin your card)
RAC traffic
Flashlight
Jamie Oliver 20 min meals


----------

